# Review Kem chống nắng Cien Sun 50+  cho mẹ và bé



## Trương Thuý An (17/7/21)

*Kem chống nắng Cien Sun 50+* là mỹ phẩm chống nắng tốt nhất của Pháp.
Sản phẩm cần thiết cho mùa Hè năm nay khi chỉ số UV cao.
Dành cho cả người  lớn và trẻ em. ( sản phẩm được mua tại siêu thị bên Pháp có đẩy đủ hoá đơn , chứng từ )
-> xài được cho cả mặt và body.
Dành cho bé từ 3 tuổi trở lên và các chị em có làn da nhạy cảm.
cung cấp khả năng chống nắng hiệu quả • dung nạp da được kiểm tra dưới sự kiểm soát trung tâm nghiện cứu da liễu.
Cửa hàng *mỹ phẩm xách tay hội an* cosmetics 
Mô tả sản phẩm:
*Kem chống nắng Cien Sun 50+* giúp bé ra ngoài, đi chơi, đi công viên, bãi biển mà không sợ cháy nắng.
    An toàn cho làn da nhạy cảm của bé và các chị em.
    Không chứa cồn, không nhờn, rít
    Không chứa hương liệu
    No paraben
    Độ pH 5.5 giúp không làm khô da.
    Chống lại 98% tia tử ngoại UVA.
Kem bảo vệ da giàu vitamin E & B5.
*Kem chống nắng Cien Sun 50+ *không thấm nước, kể cả khi bé xuống hồ bơi, hay đi biển.
sử dụng cho trẻ trên 3 tuổi & người có làn da mỏng, nhạy cảm
Thoa trước 10 phút khi ra nắng
Thoa lại kem sau mỗi 4 tiếng đồng hồ khi ở ngoài trời.
Ngoài ra còn nhiều loại kem chống nắng khác từ các thương thiệu nổi tiếng của Pháp – Úc – Hàn.
Bạn quan tâm đến mỹ phẩm khác của Hội An Cosmetics #myphamxachtayhoian #myphamhoianuytin
 xin truy cập vào Trang chủ cửa hàng mỹ phẩm xách tay Hội An Cosmetics để xem thêm.


----------

